# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Prescrizione ICI: versamento e denuncia due obblighi distinti?

## jjbulldog

In tema di prescrizione ici , cosi' per come modificata dall'art 1 c.161 della finanziaria 2007   "Gli avvisi di accertamento in rettifica e d'ufficio devono essere notificati, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati." , vorrei discutere con voi il seguente aspetto: 
più volte ho letto sul forum( non vorrei aver capito male io ) , che se non vi è l'obbligo dichiarativo, i 5 anni si conteggiano dall'anno successivo alla data dell'omesso versamento.
se viceversa vi è un obbligo dichiarativo, i 5 anni verranno conteggiati dall'anno successivo a quello in cui si doveva presentare la dichiarazione. 
Quindi, ne deduco io, che nel caso io abbia omesso di pagare l'ici del 2007, se non vi è obbligo dichiarativo, il termine scade al 31/12/2012
viceversa, se vi è l'obbligo dichiarativo, scade al 31/12/2013 
Cosi' argomentando,  i comuni, nel caso in cui vi è un obbligo dichiarativo si ritrovano ad aver un anno in più per accertare, sfruttando l'omessa denuncia, anche l'omesso  versamento! 
Fatta questa lunga premessa, mi chiedo: dalla lettura del'art 1 c. 161 sopra trascritto, da dove si evince che in caso di omissione il comune ha un anno in piu' anche per richiedermi  i versamenti?
essendo versamento e dichiarazione due obblighi distinti e separati ( vengono anche sanzionati sulla base di differenti articoli di legge ), non sarebbe piu' corretto trattarli appunto separatamente?
l'omesso versamento del 2007 potrà essere accertato e sanzionato sino al 31/12/2012
l'omessa o infedele dichiarazione per il 2007 potrà essere accertata e sanzionata sino al 31/12/2013 ...ma solo la dichiarazione........non anche il versamento il cui termine quinquennale verrà conteggiato dal momento del pagamento. 
nella legge è detto :"...entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati..."  
da dove si evince il collegamento tra i due obblighi ( versamento e denuncia)?
lo stesso testo della legge pone un alternativa. 
Ci possono ben essere anni in cui gli obblighi "convivono" , ma ci possono essere situazioni in cui vi è a carico del contribuente solo uno dei due, appunto perchè governati da regole differenti. 
Attendo impaziente di conoscere la vostra opinione. ( vi prego pero' di citarmi quale fonte legislativa o interpretativa\analogica è alla base di un ragionamento contrario al mio) 
grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

io condivido la tua tesi
un discorso e l'omessa denuncia altro e l'omesso versamento
normalmente le due violazioni vengono emesse nello stesso atto
ma quando sono a cavallo di decadenza/prescrizione devono essere trattati separatamente
io di solito per il 2005 sto accertando solo l'omessa dichiarazione con l'applicazione del 100% dell'imposta evasa come sanzione
mentre dal 2006 in avanti recupero tributo e sanzione

----------


## jjbulldog

mi fa piacere di non essere il solo allora........ :Smile: 
il problema è che in una difesa, il comune, richiamandosi alla sentenza della cassazione 2009 che ritiene "rinnovabile" l'obbligo dichiarativo anno dopo anno, richiede l'imposta per il 2001 ( il cui termine quinquennale scadrebbe nel 2006 ) notificando al contribuente un atto nel dicembre 2007 e ritenendo di essere in termini in quanto l'obbligo dichiarativo del 2001 si sarebbe dovuto espletare nel 2002 e quindi da quell'anno i 5 anni scadrebbero a dic 2007. 
Secondo la mia visione il comune potrebbe ben richiedere la sanzione per l'omessa denuncia (che si sarebbe dovuta eseguire originariamente nel 1997 a seguito della trasformazione in edificabili di alcuni terreni, modifica per altro mai notificata alla cliente) se si prende per buona la tesi della sentenza del 2009 ma sicuramente non potrebbe richiedere l'imposta per l'anno 2001 ormai prescritta al 31/12/2006. 
a proposito della sentenza della Cassazione 2009, da piu' parti nel forum si dice ve ne siano altre contrastanti, ma non si cita ma il numero....io non sono riuscito a trovarle....esistono veramente? se qualcuno ha i riferimenti e gentilmente li vuole postare gliene sarei grato. :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

sulle sanzioni ci sono varie sentenze che dicono che vale solo ed una sola volta al momento non sono in ufficio certo tutte antecedenti alla cassazione del 2009 
per me la sola sanzione è rinnovabile sicuramente non il tributo il riferimento al tributo è solo per l'applicazione della misura della sanzione

----------

